# cuvier bichir in cichlid tank



## Chris_hettervig (Jul 18, 2011)

would like to put my bichir in a 20 or 38 gallon tank with my cichlids. currently have the cichlids in the 20 but hopefully moving them to a 38 gallon soon. bichir is very small, 4-5 inches for now and he is currently in a 10 gallon community tank. yes i know he should absolutley not b in there was planning on moving him to a 55 gal in 6 months or so. but really want him in a big tank as soon as possible but 20 or 38 will have to do for now. gets along just fine with everyone in the 10 except for the neon tetras i stupidly put in there ( all 12 were eatn within 3 days). will he thrive in the cichlid water conditions? how would he get along with cichlids?


----------

